# Use of the Cover Design Forum



## Devor (May 10, 2013)

When using the Cover Design Forum, please keep in mind that the purpose here is to share your original Cover Art and to discuss ideas for designing your cover. This forum is for giving or receiving feedback and to share resources which are available for you to use.

The Cover Design Forum is not intended to request artistic services, so please do not post direct solicitations here.

Thank you everyone.


----------

